# buffd beta show



## Enroht (7. November 2006)

da ihr ja schon den buffedcast per itunes zum download anbietet, wie wärs wenn ihr die beta show als video potcast anbietet? dann könnte ich mir die immer wenn ich unterwegs langeweile habe auf meienm ipod video angucken ^^


----------



## ENNóva (10. Januar 2007)

http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow1.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow2.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow3.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow4.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow5.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow6.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow7.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow8.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow9.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedBetaShow10.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow11.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow12.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow13.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow14.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow15.flv
http://video.buffed.de/BuffedShow16.flv


----------



## Zidinjo (13. Januar 2007)

Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre nicht schlecht 
Ps: muss mir noch ipod holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

